

Looking for Tom Brady - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/looking-tom-brady

======
devmonk
"2) Ambition & Something Yet to Proove"

sp. Prove? Or was that just emphasis?

I see a lot of these types of posts recently where people have fun stating
that they are looking for some elite individual/company. That's great, but
setting the bar on its own won't get you much.

